# Opinions on cheese graters?



## nhl856 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am a design student out of Boston, MA and I am currently working a project to improve the cheese grater. Now, I am in my research phase and I am looking at the three main types of graters (microplane, rotary and box) to identify any inherent issues that I might chose to address in the design of a new grater. I have not chosen which type (or combination of types) I am going to design, but I was just wondering your opinions about the current cheese graters out there (From ergonomics to stability, to performance as far as cutting surfaces are concerned, storability, cleaning) any type, any opinion helps! Thanks in advance!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I wish there were a decent carrot grater. Graters, to me, should grate more than just cheese.


----------



## nhl856 (Oct 6, 2006)

valid point, thanks!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

To elaborate, I hate grating my fingers when grating carrots. I don't like mandolin-type graters either. I saw KitchenAid had a rotary grater and I thought it would be, well, great. It took too much effort to push the carrot onto the grater part. The carrots kept rolling to the front and pushing out of the little compartment. As it began to just take up valuable space in my kitchen, I got rid of it. All I had wanted was a grater to do a carrot or two at a time without having to haul out the food processor and use electricity and make noise.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

nhl,
If you concider a box grater, which many of us use regularly, concider durability both of cutting surface and of the box itself. I have had a few that don't hold up when you apply a pressure to the handle over a period of time. Also concider clean up- perhaps a frame with pop-out cutting surfaces?? Dishwasher proof? I usually use my grater for cheese, potatoes and chocolate- sometimes hard to clean. Let us know what you come up with, we'd be interested to see!


----------



## nhl856 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your input so far! I've posted on a few other boards as well and noticed the Box grater is popular for its multi-purpose function (variety of cutting surfaces), but unpopular for clean up and often cheap construction. The microplane seems to be the favorite, but seems to make more of a mess because of the open nature. Perhaps some sort of micrograter with interchangable, dishwasher safe cutting surfaces? Also some sort of container to which the cheese/other foods you are grating are collected? Lastly, while grating with a box grater, do you typically hold the grater straight up and down applying downward pressure using the handle? or do you ever hold it in the air with a somewhat non-traditional grip. Even more, do you hold it on one of its edges against the table so the cheese slides to the spot where the grater is in contact? Thank you all again, this is great information!


----------



## nhl856 (Oct 6, 2006)

I can't release the company for whom I am designing, but I can say that one day you might see this in Williams Sonoma! Keep your eyes peeled in the next year to see if any of your suggestions are on the shelf!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Can't hold it in the air. Same problem as rotary grater, not enough pressure to get the carrots grated.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have a micrograter with interchangable cutting surfaces. It's like a microplane but with shorter and wider cutting surface. It came with a fine and a coarse insert. It works OK but if you press too hard the cutting surface can pop out since it is only held in by the natural spring effect in the steel. Definately not for carrots!

I have 2 box graters - one is a large 4" square thing with the usual cutting surfaces. It's fairly easy to clean because even I can get my large hands inside to scrub it. It's good for large quanities of cheese. Then I have the standard box grater - smaller and slightly tapered along its length. That one my daughter has to clean because I can't get my hand inside. Also, when I use the small pointy side to grate parmesan it is really hard to get the bits of cheese out of the crevases. 

How I hold it depends on what I am grating. If I am doing lots of Jack cheese for quesadas for example, I use the big box grater flat on the bench. If I am dusting a finished dish with parm cheese I hold the grater by the bottom oposite side.

To FreeRider's point about grated knuckles, maybe a grater with a mandolin style holder for the carrot or whatever. Easy clean is essential.

Jock


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I like my microplane grater that is shaped like an oblong paddle-it works great for cheese.
The only suggestion I have is that the handle should not let in water-I have to stand it handle end up to drain dry because water collects in the handle and then runs out the next time I use it.
While this is not a huge thing, it is an annoyance!


----------



## callstar (May 23, 2010)

I am a Rotary Cheese Grater fan because I just hate holding a huge block of cheese OR getting my fingers chopped. Some of the rotarys out there are a bit bulky and/or not so ergonomic. Over time they can also get harder and harder to use so this is another thing you might want to keep in mind.

Keep me updated on your progress.


----------

